# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-11: Celebration Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 11 January 2016*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-11:

*Table of Contents
*
Brother Emund - Don't Count Your Chickens

andygorn - Unveiled

Treesniffer - Dance Night for the Dwarves

​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st.Place: andygorn, Unveiled. 3pts
2nd. Place: Treesnifer, Dance Night for the Dwarves, 2pts.

andy... I cannot say, but this was a good read. Ohhhh, the old days before the Great Betrayal, I remember them like they were yesterday....

Treesnifer.. A rip-roaring party. I loved it!


.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

1st Brother Emund Celebration 3pts
2nd Andygorn Unveiled 2pts

These both need 1st. Unveiled reads right from the Heresy series. I don't know the authors individual works, but the tone stays constant and yours, Andy, is right in tune. But you can cut your teeth on the Emund's irony. I'm a sucker, I guess, for the twist. It keeps getting me.

Try as I might, Dark is just not in my reach. :training:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

1st = 3pts = Treesniffer (dance night for the dwarves)
This was a real change from the doom & gloom of GW's worlds - enjoyed it.

2nd = 2 pts = brother edmund (celebration)
Really good work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone's a Winner! So, Hot Chocolate all round.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Everyone's a Winner! So, Hot Chocolate all round.



We need to drum up more support for this section. There must be other budding writers out there? k:

.


----------

